

Chinese Solar Panel Firm to Open Plant in Arizona - sili
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/17/business/energy-environment/17solar.html?ref=world

======
sili
This, plus the fact that some places in Europe already have a fledgling
electric car infrastructure makes me think that US has been left almost a
decade behind as far as green-energy technology goes. Granted we do have solar
panel companies and US auto makers do have plans for electric cars, but it
doesn't seem to be anywhere on the same scale as other developed countries.

